# Is a Graphics Card Better Than Integrated Graphics For Lightroom & Image Editing?



## TomBrooklyn (Jun 4, 2011)

If using the new Intel SandyBridge CPUs, and in particular the K version with the better integrated graphics, is there any benefit getting a separate video graphics card to run Lightroom and other image editing software like Photoshop and third party plug-ins etc.?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 4, 2011)

Generally, no. LR does not use a lot of GPU power. Lr typically stresses CPU and disk-system bandwidth. 
A minor consideration, normally an integrated GPU shares(consumes) system RAM, in contrast with a GPU card which typically has on board dedicated memory.
If you're already planning substantial system RAM, I wouldn't think there'd be much if any advantage to adding a separate graphics card, at least for Lr's performance.

PS, is a completely different story; it's capable of effectively utilizing dedicated GPU processing power. I don't know the specifics of the Sandy Bridge K integrated graphics, so I can't comment on its applicability to PS's hardware acceleration scheme.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks.    Cheers.


----------

